# Ejari registration



## sidesh (Dec 28, 2013)

Dear all,

I have taken a 1bhk flat in CBD,international city.But when i went for the Ejari registration typing centre informed me that the building is not registered in Dubai land department.The landlord has to do this and then only i can do the ejari registration.Can anyone let me know how many days it take for the owner to do the registration in dubai land department?What are procedures involved?

I am planning to bring my family and is in dilemma now due to this..


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

there is so many palcess is not registered in Ejari , i was before in Deira and i didn register ejari and when i come to down town i did register here only,


----------



## zaf (Aug 6, 2014)

sidesh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have taken a 1bhk flat in CBD,international city.But when i went for the Ejari registration typing centre informed me that the building is not registered in Dubai land department.The landlord has to do this and then only i can do the ejari registration.Can anyone let me know how many days it take for the owner to do the registration in dubai land department?What are procedures involved?
> 
> I am planning to bring my family and is in dilemma now due to this..


Did you figure this out? I'm in a similar situation where I rented an apartment in JVC but couldnt get Ejari because the building is not yet registered. I was counting on that to sponsor my wife's visa.

Also, any idea where I can get information on the timelines are for this? What are my options? Please help!


----------

